# Cannondale F300 For Sale $350



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2009)

This was my wife's bike only lightly used a couple times and in excellent condition. The frame size is a small. My wife was 5'2".

It's an 05 that I think we paid in the $500's for. It's a nice riding bike for entry to mid level off road. I remember we tested out a bunch of bikes and this was the lightest and had the best feel for the price range.

















Can deliver locally or in the Cambridge area. Not too interested in packing a shipping the thing. I'll put it on Craigslist in a week if no one here is interested.

Thanks
Jens


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2009)

bump for the evening crew.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

http://worcester.craigslist.org/bik/1336253547.html

bump, on craigslist now.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2009)

Wa-Loaf, would you consider shipping to me in Michigan?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Wa-Loaf, would you consider shipping to me in Michigan?



I can look into what it would cost. Interested?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't have enough bikes in your quiver yet TC??


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Don't have enough bikes in your quiver yet TC??



Don't talk her out of it. I need new boots!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Don't talk her out of it. I need new boots!


I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think TC's the type to be talked out of quiver expansion.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Don't talk her out of it. I need new boots!





mondeo said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think TC's the type to be talked out of quiver expansion.



Exactly!  Besides, you can never have too many bikes.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2009)

I loaned my SS and FS to my sister and brother in law when they went camping last weekend.
(SS is about a 15 inch, while the FS is 16.5.)

They came back from the weekend and told me to look for bikes for them because they had an awesome time and can't believe that they waited sooooo long to try riding bikes.

My sister is a bit shorter than I am 5'3" ish and I'm thinking this may be a good fit for her as a beginner bike.
I'm guessing that a 15 ish is a good fit for her while my BIL would be better suited to a 18ish.

I think BIL found an affordable used bike, and SIS can borrow my SS for a while but she really needs her own bike.


For the record, my current bike quiver consists of....
Trek Fuel EX8WSD
Klein Attitude SS
Lemond Zed Road bike.


NEEENER NEENER, that's not too many!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll see if my bike shop friend can hook me up. The local shop wanted $75 for packing, $40 for the box (which is just a used box from a new bike!) and whatever for shipping.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Jens.
I sent this link to her to see if its in her budget.  In the mean time you can check on shipping so she'll have a realistic idea on total cost.
My zip code is 49601 and its a commercial address which is usually cheaper to ship to.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a bike box if you need it. I can toss it in your yard on my way to Boston.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I have a bike box if you need it. I can toss it in your yard on my way to Boston.



Thanks, I'm going to see if my friend can get it boxed and shipped from her shop for cheap first.


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I have a bike box if you need it. I can toss it in your yard on my way to Boston.



Great service! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

severine said:


> Great service! :lol:



I need to go up anyways to put his Skiing magazine back in his mailbox since I am done with it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I need to go up anyways to put his Skiing magazine back in his mailbox since I am done with it.



Damn! No wonder I haven't seen it yet. At least you didn't get the Powder!

:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2009)

So looking like $45 for boxing and $35-45 for shipping. I'd split the cost of this if you want the bike. I could box it myself, but the bike shop will prob do a better job and they can just ship it right out.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to find out how my sisters budget fares and let you know.  Thanks for checking and for offering the split on shipping/handling.
We're talking 400 shipped, right?

One more thing...Does this have rapidfire shifters?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I have to find out how my sisters budget fares and let you know.  Thanks for checking and for offering the split on shipping/handling.
> We're talking 400 shipped, right?
> 
> One more thing...Does this have rapidfire shifters?



Yep, $400 max. Yes on the shifters, integrated with the brake levers. And even tells you what gear you are in incase you get confused. :-D

Should prob take this to PM at this point.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 24, 2009)

Due to budget constraints this is not going to work at the moment, but I really appreciate your time and attention on my behalf.
You're the best!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2010)

Bump, new price $300 or best offer.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> What kind of bike are you looking for? I still have my wife's Cannondale. It's not FS, but it's practically new. She was 5'2". I forget how tall you are.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=60225&highlight=Cannondale


I'm 5' 4.75" (that 3/4 inch is real important! :lol. My Specialized Hardrock is an XS, IIRC, and there isn't enough stretch for me (LBS put me on it but I didn't know better at the time... sounds like a boot fitting thread). I'm on my way out but I will check the thread out when I get back. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm 5' 4.75" (that 3/4 inch is real important! :lol. My Specialized Hardrock is an XS, IIRC, and there isn't enough stretch for me (LBS put me on it but I didn't know better at the time... sounds like a boot fitting thread). I'm on my way out but I will check the thread out when I get back. Thanks for the reminder!



It's probably too small for you in that case, but if you are going to Pauls ride in May I can bring it along.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2010)

Is it a small, or a petite?  Carrie's current bike is an XS Hardrock which is pretty much the same size as the petite (13") version of the F300.  If it's a small (15") then it might be a better fit than what she has now.  Who knows, maybe she should really be on a medium??


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll have to check when I get home, but I'm pretty sure it's an XS. So if you know any shorties who need a bike ...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 20, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm 5' 4.75" (that 3/4 inch is real important! :lol. My Specialized Hardrock is an XS, IIRC, and there isn't enough stretch for me (LBS put me on it but I didn't know better at the time... sounds like a boot fitting thread). I'm on my way out but I will check the thread out when I get back. Thanks for the reminder!



A longer stem could help a bit. Do you know what size stem is currently on your bike? I have several long stems from 100mm to 125mm long that you can have.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2010)

Her stem is pretty short now that I think about it.  Thanks for the suggestion Tim.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 20, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Her stem is pretty short now that I think about it.  Thanks for the suggestion Tim.



Let me know what diameter bars she has and I will see if I have a stem that will work. I hate long stems and will never use any of the ones I have. Just make sure these parts end up on her bike this time.......not like the pedals.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Let me know what diameter bars she has and I will see if I have a stem that will work. I hate long stems and will never use any of the ones I have. Just make sure these parts end up on her bike this time.......not like the pedals.



I'll take your rear coil shock to give it a try if you're giving stuff away for free.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Let me know what diameter bars she has and I will see if I have a stem that will work. I hate long stems and will never use any of the ones I have. Just make sure these parts end up on her bike this time.......not like the pedals.



Those pedals eventually found their way to her bike, I just had to try them out first. 8)

Her bars are just cheap-o small bars, I think.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2010)

Buy my bike or take it somewhere else ... ;-)


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Buy my bike or take it somewhere else ... ;-)



:lol: Looks like you guys were working this out while I was busy today. I thought you said the bike was a small, though? Or did I misread the thread?


wa-loaf said:


> The frame size is a small.



I'm not really familiar with Cannondales... just growing tired of being on a bike that's too small now that I'm using it more.

Tim, thanks for the advice and the offer. Will check that out later and get back to you.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2010)

Double checked and it is in fact a Small.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Double checked and it is in fact a Small.



Gives you an idea of how "too small" my bike is for me then, eh? :lol:

Let me talk to B. I may be going to Paul's ride so if I do, that would be a good place to check it out, if you don't mind (and it isn't snatched up before then).


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll be up at Wa's house tomorrow, if you guys work out the details, I'll haul it back to my house.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be up at Wa's house tomorrow, if you guys work out the details, I'll haul it back to my house.


So you can take the money as a down-payment for his purchase of your bike?  I would like to try before I buy so I don't make the same mistake again, but thank you for the offer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2010)

severine said:


> So you can take the money as a down-payment for his purchase of your bike?  I would like to try before I buy so I don't make the same mistake again, but thank you for the offer.



I don't mind. You can bring it back to Paul's ride if you don't want it. Try before you buy ... It's been hanging in the garage all winter so it is dusty and prob needs air and a little lube. Let me know and I'll take it down for Jeff.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't mind. You can bring it back to Paul's ride if you don't want it. Try before you buy ... It's been hanging in the garage all winter so it is dusty and prob needs air and a little lube. Let me know and I'll take it down for Jeff.


Very nice of you to offer that! 

Thank you for offering transportation, Jeff!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2010)

severine said:


> Very nice of you to offer that!
> 
> Thank you for offering transportation, Jeff!



Jeff you can take an extra beer for the transport back ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Jeff you can take an extra beer for the transport back ...



Or a rootbeer and a polar water. LOL


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Or a rootbeer and a polar water. LOL



So I will pick up a small blue Cannondale while I am there, Also if you have a nice power washer, please leave that out in the open so I don't have to rummage thru your stuff;-)


----------



## ChrisJ (Oct 16, 2019)

I would really like to buy this bike do you still have it?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2019)

ChrisJ said:


> I would really like to buy this bike do you still have it?



This was 9 years ago.


----------

